

Stack is down (says maintenance) why not static site? - larrys
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/spotlight

======
larrys
Question - Wouldn't it be possible to provide a static version of the site,
operating elsewhere, when there are connectivity or maintenance (what this
says) for the main site? Even if outdated by X hours would still be better
than getting nothing at all.

~~~
sp332
From twitter
[https://twitter.com/StackStatus](https://twitter.com/StackStatus) _We lost
multiple internet providers simultaneously, we are working on getting Oregon
stable as quickly as we can._ Having a static site isn't going to help you if
you lose your network.

